# Fissare un appuntamento



## Ibiscus

Hello there, I need the translation of the request:
"posso fissare un appuntamento?"

Is this translation correct?
"Is it possible to fix an appointment?"

Ibiscus


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ibiscus said:


> Hello there, I need the translation of the request:
> "posso fissare un appuntamento?"
> 
> Is this translation correct?
> "Is it possible to fix *(arrange)* an appointment?"
> 
> Ibiscus


----------



## Ibiscus

Grazie Paul..


----------



## stanfal

Maybe also: to have / set an appointment.

S.


----------



## Ibiscus

Oh, ok!
Glad to learn different ways to express the same thing!


----------



## k_georgiadis

And the simplest of all: "is it possible to make an appointment?"


----------



## Karl!!!!

k_georgiadis said:


> And the simplest of all: "is it possible to make an appointment?"


 
This one's my favourite too


----------



## erik_84

Ciao a tutti,

Volevo sapere qual'è la traduzione più adatta per "fissare un appuntamento"

To fix a meeting non mi sembra appropriato, se non sbaglio to fix è fissare in un senso più fisico( fissare un quadro al muro per es.)

Volevo sapere se potevate darmi qualche dritta!!!

Mod's note: Rule 1 : cerca sul dizionario o tra i vecchi threads *prima* di aprirne uno nuovo!


----------



## lsp

Hi and Welcome! That would be "schedule a meeting," if it's used in a business sense. Otherwise, please provide more context.


----------



## Mickele

erik_84 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Volevo sapere qual'è la traduzione più adatta per "fissare un appuntamento"
> 
> To fix a meeting non mi sembra appropriato, se non sbaglio to fix è fissare in un senso più fisico( fissare un quadro al muro per es.)
> 
> Volevo sapere se potevate darmi qualche dritta!!!



Ciao e benvenuto su WRF. Ha ragione Lsp (serve più contesto). Per esempio potresti usare anche "make an appointment" se devi fissare un appuntamento col tuo dottore...


----------



## Kash

Potrebbe esser anche "Fix an appointment". Puo' sembrare un po' letterale ma si usa in inglese.........

Kash


----------



## erik_84

Ma siete troppo veloci!!!!
Essendo un appuntamento di lavoro credo che schedule a meeting vada più che bene!!!

Grazie mille, visto la vostra velocità penso che vi utilizzerò spesso!!!


----------



## cavagol

Ciao e se fosse " abbiamo fissato un incontro per il giorno  15 settembre..." ? Come andrebbe tradotto in inglese?


----------



## IrishStar

We have arranged a meeting on September, 15th.


----------



## cavagol

Grazie mille!


----------



## reka39

Mickele said:


> Ciao e benvenuto su WRF. Ha ragione Lsp (serve più contesto). Per esempio potresti usare anche "make an appointment" se devi fissare un appuntamento col tuo dottore...



Ciao! Volevo chiedere se 'make an appointment' si usa solo con l'appuntamento con il dottore-dentista. Ad esempio sarebbe appropriato utilizzare tale espressione per dire che 'devo fissare un appuntamento con l'ufficio anagrafe per la registrazione presso i registri del comune'? Grazie.


----------



## joanvillafane

Ciao reka - "make an appointment" non si usa solo con il dottore o dentista.  Si usa per qualsiasi appuntamento in ufficio, come quello con l'ufficio anagrafe.


----------



## reka39

Ciao! Volevo chiedere come si dice in inglese le seguenti cose:
1 - vorrei fissare un appuntamento con il Dott. Harrop (sono io che chiamo la segretaria ed io ho bisogno della visita medica)
2 - vorrei fissare un appuntamento per mia madre con il Dott. Harrop (sono io che chiamo la segretaria per conto di mia madre che non è in grado di utilizzare il telefono).
Il mio tentativo:
1) I would like to make an appointment with Dr. Harrop.
2) I would like to make an appointment for my mother with Dr. Harrop.
Grazie.


----------



## joanvillafane

Ciao, reka! - Tutti e due tentativi vanno bene 
Di solito, al telefono, si dice anche così:
I'm calling to make an appointment with Dr. X
I'm calling to make an appointment for (my mother/patient's name) with Dr. X.


----------



## curiosone

I don't think I've ever "fixed an appointment" (is it BE?).  I've "made" appointments, "arranged" or "set up" meetings, and I might even "set a date."

But I only "fix" things that get broken.


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> I don't think I've ever "fixed an appointment" (is it BE?)


It's BE, have a look at this, Curio.


----------



## curiosone

Thanks LC!  From the link you provided, it seems that "fix/fix up" (in the sense we're discussing) is used the way we use "set/set up" in AmE.
_
However the dictionary forgot about getting dogs (or cats) "fixed" (= "sterilized"/"neutered").  _


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> _
> However the dictionary forgot about getting dogs (or cats) "fixed" (= "sterilized"/"neutered").  _


Well now, that's a new one on me. We say 'doctored'. Mum has a 'doctored tom' at home in London.


----------



## Tegs

I'd never use fix when talking about making or arranging an appointment with a dentist/doctor/hairdresser. I know that use of the verb exists, but it's just not something I've ever heard anyone actually saying  I wonder if it's more of an England English thing?


----------



## london calling

Tegs said:


> I wonder if it's more of an England English thing?


Probably, because I certainly say it.


----------



## Tegs

Thanks for confirming


----------



## Odysseus54

curiosone said:


> Thanks LC!  From the link you provided, it seems that "fix/fix up" (in the sense we're discussing) is used the way we use "set/set up" in AmE.
> _
> However the dictionary forgot about getting dogs (or cats) "fixed" (= "sterilized"/"neutered").  _




You can also fix a horse race, an MMA match, the elections in Tajikistan etc etc


----------



## Willower

london calling said:


> Probably, because I certainly say it.



On the other hand, although I'm an English BE speaker (despite living in Wales) it would never occur to me to say "Can I fix an appointment" - I thought it was an Americanism - I stand corrected!  . I would say either "Can I make and appointment?" or "Can I have an appointment". I guess it's a question of regional and/or personal language use.


----------



## london calling

Willower said:


> I thought it was an Americanism - I stand corrected!  .


I think we'll have to ask our friends in English Only about this, but the link to the Cambridge Dictionary I posted above says 'mainly UK'.


----------



## abrusletten

My two cents... (American English)

Could I make/schedule an appointment? (professional setting, doctor, stylist, massage, office, etc.)
Could we find/schedule a time to meet? (personal or informal)


----------

